# Would my miter saw and this blade cut carbon arrows?



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure it would. Might want to try it on a scrap shaft to fine tune it and see what you end up with.


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with FC Hunter, try on a piece of scrap first. You may not have enough RPM for a smooth cut your looking for.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I would try a scrap like the others have suggested and also put something behind it. Cut through both the arrow and whatever you put behind it. This will keep the back side of the arrow from splintering out.
Let us know how it works.


----------



## RobP (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been successful cutting carbon arrows with my 10 in. miter saw and a metal cut off wheel just like that one. My saw says 5000 rpm. I know some are only 4000rpm which may not be recommended. But for the price of a blade it's worth trying on some old or scrap arrows. I wrap masking tape around the cutting area. Then I work some 2000 grit sand paper to the arrow. I've got clean, square cuts with no splintering.


----------

